# starter bow for 13 year old



## bfwhite (Sep 29, 2009)

That all depends on your son. Will he target shoot or hunt? I recommend a compound because of the letoff. I started my son with a Martin MOAB becasue of the DL/DW adjustments and it is a single cam which is very smooth. My son started off with a DL of 26.5 and he is now a 28.5. All I had to do was change the mods. You can do that without a press. His DW went from 42# to 50# and he can go up to 60#. If you son has a DL of at least 26 inches and can pull ~45#, I would recommend the MOAB. Martin makes other bows (Bengal, Cheetah, Lepord, etc) similar to the MOAB but they are not part of the pro series. There are others out there but I bought this bow so he could grow into it.

Whatever bow you get make sure he can grow into it. Last thing you want to do is buy a bow that is DL specific.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Budget? Hunting or target?

The diamond razor edge would probably be a good safe bet. The draw can be adjusted from 19-29" and the draw weight can go from 30-60. It can grow with him as he grows and gets stronger. Then once he can comfortably shoot a 50-60 lb bow you can think about getting him an upgrade, or he can continue to use this one.


----------



## dirtybyrd (Sep 9, 2009)

My 12 year old daughter shots a Parker Buckmaster @ 40lbs....Great little bow and also have fishing set up for it. She loves it:darkbeer:


----------



## MLRoll (Jun 16, 2007)

The diamond razor edge would make a good bow for a youth, it can grow with them for years.


----------



## johnf (Dec 20, 2008)

Another vote for the Razors Edge. It's one of the few youth bows that can legitimately compete with adult bows.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

rugerredhawk said:


> The diamond razor edge would probably be a good safe bet. The draw can be adjusted from 19-29" and the draw weight can go from 30-60.





mlroll said:


> the diamond razor edge would make a good bow for a youth, it can grow with them for years.





johnf said:


> another vote for the razors edge. One of the few youth bows that can legitimately compete with adult bows.


x4...


----------



## bownutt2 (Nov 30, 2006)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Budget? Hunting or target?
> 
> The diamond razor edge would probably be a good safe bet. The draw can be adjusted from 19-29" and the draw weight can go from 30-60. It can grow with him as he grows and gets stronger. Then once he can comfortably shoot a 50-60 lb bow you can think about getting him an upgrade, or he can continue to use this one.


Strong agreement. What size & D.L. is your shooter & how much draw weight is comfortable? Every shooter is different, especially youth. You want a bow that will grow with the young shooter, where they are growing like their shoe size. The 30-60# on one set of limbs is made for growing youth, and a very effective bow. We've sold more Razor's Edge bows this year than any other bow this year. This type of bow will also give the young shooter confidence, via their ability to manage and accurately shoot their equipment. 

Best of luck and good shootin'.


----------



## PSE Brute (Oct 6, 2009)

My 13 yo son has a Diamond Edge and loves it. 

When needed we can send it back to Diamond (Bowtech) and they will put longer limbs on it free.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I have a 50# RH Martin Leopard for sell, it's ready to shoot for $275 shipped. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

take a look at a bear ultra light. it has a lot of draw length adjustment. you can get it in 40-50, 50-60 lb. it is light, and has a comfortable grip. if your son can pull back 40lb but not 50,, get 40-50lb. if he can pull back 50 but not 60, get the 50-60lb bow. he will grow into more poundage in a year or 2


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

Parker sidekick


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would start with one that he can grow with


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

The Alpine Micro is another good starter bow it adjusts from 25lbs.- 50lbs. its not bad on your wallet and its a good little bow.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*.*

I got my bow last year when I was 14 and I got a PSE dreamseason and I love it cause' I can grow with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

my cousin was 13 when he got a hoyt katera. It was his first bow and he was drawing 50lbs and had a 29" DL. Ya, he's a big boy

I guess it depends how big your kid is


----------



## Scoutnhunt (Jul 7, 2007)

*Diamond Razor Edge*

The best adjustable DL & DW bow on the market for the new/youth/female shooter and ScottiePA has 'em here on AT at a rock bottom price. The bow is easy to adjust for draw length & draw weight as the shooter grows & becomes stronger over time. 

My 13 year old lefty hunting partner outgrew his early/vintage Browning Pre-Micro so we sold it and I bought him a new Razor Edge from Scottie a few months back. Fantastic bow, shoots great, & he loves it. I upgraded the rest & sight a few weeks ago and he is set for a long time. Just add longer arrows once in a while and refletch occassionally. 

I'd recommend this bow without hesitation.


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Diamond Razor Edge, Great Bow, Great Price.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I started my son out with a Martin Jaguar at 10 years old. Now at age 16 he is shooting a Martin Firecat. I can't remember the bows he started out with at the age of 5 though. But if I were you start your son out with a Martin Bengel or Moab great starter bows and he can grow into them. If you are going to get a release get a good one like Scott Shark it has an adjustable head and adjustable trigger. Whatever bow you deside on start him out with a compound.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Darton Ranger is one of the best if not the best youth, lady bows on the market. Dead solid wall, and adjustability is great. 17-28 Draw adj, 15-45 lbs. I have sold hundreds of the Rangers and the only time they come back is to show me hunting pics. Can't go wrong, and almost a hundred bucks cheaper then the Razers Edge witch is a good bow, I sell a lot of those too.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Depends on your son. If he can shoot a draw length of 24 inches stay away from a youth bow. The Parker Wildfire XP can adjust down to 24 or 25 and you can get it in 50 or 60. Maybe look at the Mathews Passion. Many bows go down low enough in draw length that you can now by a bow that will fit them for life.


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

Just depends on your son and how much your willing to put into it. One of my boys shoots a Mathews Ignition and the other a PSE Spyder. There are a lot of choices out the to choose from. The ones my boys have fits them both good and my youngest has taken a deer with his Mathews. The PSE has a DL range that he will be able to adjust for a few. The Mathews is set at 24". But good luck with your choice and he will enjoy it regardless.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

both of my sons are shooting the Martin Leopard, the adjustable draw lengths and poundage are having a smooth drawing cam/wheel are perfect for the begginner. They have the browning micro midas bows also and the Leopard is alot better when shooting lots of arrows for there is less fatigue in their arms and shoulders. Martin Leopard.


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Diamond Razor Edge


----------



## dnvn522 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think my son has some work for himself then. He's nine, and really works hard on a 25# bow. I'd like him to get 40# by next year, but we'll see.


----------



## EuanG_12 (Jun 3, 2011)

*But Where?*

Okay, I get that the Diamond Razor Edge is really great. I live in northern Ireland and I need to buy a bow for a 13 year old boy who is a bit over five feet. I checked the website but no luck there. I don't know much about archery but he is a strong build and it should be the right draw weight for him. Where can I get the bow in the UK or Internationally, or is there another composite bow (he wants a composite one) that I can order online that is as good. The price range is up to around £60/£70 ($100/$115). Explain everything as simply as possible.


----------

